# for those that bought new shanties...



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking to sell our Eskimo qf3 this year and downsize to something lighter and smaller... For those that bought a new shanty this year, curious as to what you decided on and how you like it...


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I bought a shappell dx 3000 last year after my old shappell (10years old) was starting to get a bit warn from non stop use. 

I bought another shappell because they are light, warm , made in Michigan, easy set up and take down, easy to pull, good customer service, enough room for 2 big guys with gear and they will fit in any truck and most cars.


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

I got an Eskimo QF2 end of last year. Used it last night for the first time. I really liked it. 2 adults plenty of room. 2 rods each, lantern, one vexilar. I bought it because Glen's Army Navy Store had them closeout. I think they're different for this year.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Hey mike the pike , the S3000 and other cabin styles ARE made in Michigan , but the popups like the IH6000 are cH!nE$E made just like everybody else has imported.
I got the Killzone Igloo XL
http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear/killzone-igloo-xl-ice-fishing-shelter.html
Pretty IDENTICAL to the Clam Base Camp & Shappell IH600 and similar to frznFinn's Eskimo QF - but less money overall.
It's 92L X92W X84' H (outside @hubs) and weighs 24 LBs - I just got it and I am in the midst of making a 4 Pc. break-down floor 46.5" X 93" out of 7/16 OSB.
I also picked up a 18 cordless drill @ Menards Y/D to drill holes 1/16" smaller than the anchors - so I can hammer it down easier. (I am going to use 7/16" hitch & clevis pins to affix it to the floor so I will only need a few anchors on the 'open" side)
I have run a Shappell S3000 (poly tarp model) not the DX for the past two years , but it's too narrow to use anything over 24" rods with out being uncomfortable for the Wife & I.
I have a few 30",36" and one 40" Berkley Northern Lites I am particularly fond of for 'eyes , and I could use a 5' ultra light now if I wanted to.:lol:
*Why are you getting rid of the QF3 frznFinn??*
I might have bought that a few weeks ago....LOL

G'Luck on your choice!
Robert


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

sfw,
getting rid of it because its starting to wear on the corners where the poles go. But more importantly its just too darn big and heavy....I traded it with my father for my shappell dx two or three years ago. Ardisam says its normal wear and its just the coating that is wearing, but we would like something a little lighter. We liked the trekkerII that is around 70lbs but we also liked the new clam and the seats were really nice. Probably putting it on craigslist soon...


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

I just bought the Trekkar 2 and love it. I was debating between the clam nanook and the trekkar 2. They are almost identical except for the seats. The clam seats are bolted into place, so you can't slide them side to side and they just flip up to put stuff under. The padding was very comfortable on them, and they swivel which I really liked. It was okay with two people, but I would have liked to slide the seats side to side as I would have liked them spread a touch more. The trekkar 2 seats fold up and store in the bottom of the sled. I found they stack nicely on top of each other to leave more floor space in the sled. Since I fish alone sometimes, it's nice to have the option to leave one seat in the truck and set up in the middle of the shanty. The trekkar 2 seats are still comfortable padding wise, just not quite as nice as the clam. However, they are a touch deeper and significantly wider. I felt it was a better sized seat than the clam. I think the black fabric will warm better than the blue/gray as well. No real complaints on the trekkar 2.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Addicted, those are the two we liked for the same reasons. My husband liked the seats in the clam but i like the weight of the trekker. Almost fifty pounds lighter than the eskimo. I'd like to keep the eskimo but he's itching for a new toy...Just listed it in the classifieds...


----------



## Meaty Man (Dec 7, 2008)

I just bought the Trekker DLX. Used it once so far & I really like it. The reasons I bought it over the 2 man calm flip up are the same as Addicted stated. I also liked the idea that the seats can slide and are very easy to remove. Seats seemed wider and more cushy. I don't like the idea of the seats being bolted in a fixed place (Clam). If I am alone I just pull out a seat. I think the brackets for the frame work are more robust than the Clam I looked at. Also my DXL has a heavier tent material and came with a cover. This is just my opinion. So far I am happy.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Sold the shanty last night. We decided on the Trekker dlx. Love the weight and the seats. Hopefully we can get out this weekend....lol We looked at the clam and liked the rps clips on the poles and I took one off and tried it on the trekker. Fits perfect. Thinking of ordering a pack for the shanty. Thanks for the help guys...


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Bought the trekker DLX a couple weeks back and fished last wed-sat with it. Plenty of room for two guys mr buddy and vex... Only complaint is that it is a pain in the butt to assemble... oh well only have to do that once!


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Does anyone have The Hub from Clam. I was wondering what the floor dimensions are. They were last years model. I think it's 60"x60" elbow room.


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Got a question about the trekker dlx.....says its 18 inches when folded..which is great because it will fit in the bed of our truck under our tonneau cover but is that with the seats on or off?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

This thread has given me an idea. I have a Primos predator den portable blind. If I buy the ice anchors then I should have a pretty decent portable shanty. 


http://clamcorpstore.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryID=373


----------



## Herbie (Jun 11, 2007)

I purchased the Frabill Guardian this year and I'm really happy with it so far. It's great for two guys and all their gear. It's 110 lbs and seems well built. The other added bonus is that the center height is 75 inches. List price is $499.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

jlcrss said:


> This thread has given me an idea. I have a Primos predator den portable blind. If I buy the ice anchors then I should have a pretty decent portable shanty.
> 
> 
> http://clamcorpstore.com/searchresult.aspx?CategoryID=373


I have a Primos Predator also. The windows don't close all the way to keep out the wind.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

skamaniac said:


> I have a Primos Predator also. The windows don't close all the way to keep out the wind.


My windows on mine zip right up. The only concern I can see is the wind getting underneath the shanty and that is what I would use the ice anchors for.


----------



## 9mmruger1 (Apr 3, 2002)

Does anyone have thoughts on the Shappell Rover 1.5 DX? How do they compare with the clam Kodiak?


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

jlcrss said:


> My windows on mine zip right up. The only concern I can see is the wind getting underneath the shanty and that is what I would use the ice anchors for.


Use the anchors to hold the shack down & you pile snow on the aprons.


----------

